# Price Check - Gold Ocellatus



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

I was offered a colony of 11 juvenile Gold Ocellatus.
They haven't spawned yet and don't seem very aggressive towards each other at this point (a good mix of male to female ratio?)
What would be a fair price to offer for them (11 golds and 25 shells)
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can use these search results to get an idea of how much they generally go for.

https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&q=site:duzzee.ca+gold ocellatus

Looks like $10 to $20 each depending on size and whether its an established breeding group or not.
--
Paul


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Paul!


----------

